
Show HN: Done for You Content Service - Springzo - shalintj
Hey Guys. I recently launched a done-for-you content writing and distribution service for early stage founders and marketers.<p>I feel that it has a higher value proposition for solo founders or smaller teams who do want to use content to grow their startups but don&#x27;t have the time and resources to do so.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts&#x2F;feedback on the service.<p>URL: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.springzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.springzo.com</a>
======
brudgers
Have you thought about writing for established companies?

~~~
shalintj
Apologies for a delayed reply. I thought the post just bombed and no one cared
about it. Elated to see the first comment :)

> Writing for established companies?

Have already started approaching some companies, for now startups that I felt
would be looking for a service like this and have budgets towards ongoing
content development.

